# What Compact Advice.



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all

Know very little about cameras so looking for advice on a new camera. My Samsung has just gone all white screen so time to buy something new. Looking for a compact under Â£100 that will be used for watch and flower closeups and normal snaps. Nothing complex or artistic. The only other thing would be my birdtable attracts some unusual birds so would like a good quality zoom if possible. Distance is about 15 metres.

Argos are selling the Canon sx150 for Â£99 but any other suggestions. Remember you are dealing with a bit of a cameraphobe here.

Thanks

Alasdair


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Take a Look at one of the Panasonic lumix range... I've had a couple and never found fault.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Will do. The post wasn't too 'pretentious' I hope.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

What was the zoom on your previous camera? Personally I have found anything past 5x Zoom on a compact too much to hand hold. What ever you choose make sure it is optical zoom and not digital zoom (basicaly didgital zoom is just a fancy cropping feature).

You would be better at getting something with a wider angle lens than zoom (you can always crop a photo but you can't make it wider!).

Stick to the main brands (Sony, Canon, Nikon and Panasonic) and you won't go far wrong.

The Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FS45 is good and available for Â£104 at WEX online


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Suggest you also look for an optical viewfinder for outdoor use. LCD screens can be a pain in bright light.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

my advice go for something with a large lens aperature this will mean more light getting in so better quality photos.

Dont get confused with megapixels this just relates to the size of the actual picture nothing to do with quality.

Olympus Pen are a cracking compact range although probabely a bit more expensive than you are looking to pay.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

I had another look at the sx150 and at Â£99 is excellent VFM.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Neillp said:


> I had another look at the sx150 and at Â£99 is excellent VFM.


Think I'll go for this as it does the macro I need and gets very good write ups at normal price never mind this one. Cheers chaps will post some watch piccies when I get it and will try to get a picture of the blackcaps, goldfinches, siskins, chiffchaffs, goldcrests etc that are costing me a fortune in food. maybe even be lucky and get the local 2 sparrowhawks in action. Not very likely as they are so fast.!!! :shocking: :vampire: Especially when they pick the birds off the feeder.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I got the Canon Powershot 2100 IS compact from argos a couple of years ago and its been a fantastic buy, totally reliable and easy to carry. I got it because I have a Panasonic Lumix bridge camera but found that although a great camera it was a pain to carry and get in and out when I was hill walking. The quality of pics is not the far off the same which is good considering the diffent size of kit, and I would not hesitate in buying another Cannon compact when needed.

:fox:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. The Canon SX150- is arrived yesterday from Argos for Â£99. Seems a great bargain and hopefully the camera lives up to its reputation in the reviews.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cant go wrong with canons I have been using them for more years than id like to remember with no problems currently I have the 300 film, eos 300D anda sure shot.

I would go with the canon.


----------

